# Is it OK to use an injector cleaner on our engines? Which brand should we use?



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey guys,
Just seeing if it is beneficial to use an injector cleaner on our W8 engines. I have used STP before on my Ranger. I was thinking that it was time to clean them out. I have 30k on the clock and being the second owner of this beauty I want to clean it up a bit. What brand if any should I use? THX http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Is it OK to use an injector cleaner on our engines? Which brand should we use? (Akira)*

I use a bottle of Techron every 6 months. No problems at nearly 70K.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Is it OK to use an injector cleaner on our engines? Which brand should we use? (VWGUY4EVER)*

Thanks for the input Ronnie! appreciate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

